

TechCruncher streams his entire web history using WebMynd (YC winter 08) - justinsb
http://www.webmynd.com/stream/mcgranaghan/2008-04-18

======
amirnathoo
WebMynd is private by default, but as an experiment, we did a custom plug-in
to automatically publish web history.

Get in touch if you would like to try out publishing your own stream (founders
at webmynd).

------
hwork
mark mcgranaghan defines the word transparency. however, as soon as he leaves
his desk we're going to hijack his browser and make interesting google
searches.

~~~
amirnathoo
I've been eagerly monitoring Mark's stream to see what's the worst thing a
TechCruncher would look at, but it seems you guys are just all talk...

------
calvin
Timelope (<http://timelope.com/>) is a similar project started by Aviel
([http://timelope.com/index.php?p=user&username=aviel](http://timelope.com/index.php?p=user&username=aviel))
through Six Hour Startup here in Seattle a couple months ago. It's a Firefox
browser plugin and keeps track of every site you go to (by default, the info
isn't shared). From what I understand, it's got some brains on the backend to
cut down on showing duplicates of the sites you visit.

The question is, do you really want people seeing a list of every site you go
to on the web? ;)

